# Refrigerator/freezer smoker plans



## nordrnpyk (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello all, I have a 1951 international harvestor freezer I am planning on converting into a smoker. I primarily want to use it for venison but would probably use it for other stuff as well. I have been searching the internet to try and find some plans. I came accross this site and joined after reviewing all of the past smoker posts as they were very insightful. I would like to make my smoker electric instead of gas.

If anyone has any advice, plans and guidance it would be greatly appreciated as i am new to building my own smoker.

Thanks


----------



## slyfish77 (Oct 24, 2010)

I mounted some large caster wheels on mine so I can roll it in and out of garage. Used a double burner out of a camper, cut two holes in bottom of fridge and mounted burners under so just the burners are in smoker part of fridge. Vent, I just drilled a couple 1" holes in top, I would like to change that to a larger hole that I could put some sort of damper on. Probably not as good as the "store bought" as heat is a bit uneven, but It works very well for jerky, cheese ect. I have done turkeys, fish, canadian bacon and sausage with no problems also.


----------



## stalker (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a buddy that built one from plans he found on the internet. I think
there were wiring diagrams, parts lists, drawings and the whole works.
He may have bought the plans. I don't remember all the details.

It is electric. If I remember correctly, he used an electric hot plate. I don't 
remember the exact size (~1000 W). It doesn't take a lot of power to heat a 
small insulated space. The problem with a gas smoker is usually too much heat 
and burning propane adds a lot of moisture. I would guess you could counter act
that with lots of vent (in and out)

He did say he would like to modify it by adding an external smoke generator. That
way you can create smoke without adding a whole bunch of heat to the interior.

I smoke at about 120 F. My smoker does have a separate element for the smoke
generator and for the smoking chamber. The only problem I have is when it's cold
out. When it's cold, the heating element is on a lot more and it stays hotter right
near the element. So, it would be good to keep the heating element away from 
the smoking area if possible. I suppose I could make an insulating blanket to
hold more heat in also.

I have another buddy that has a single element electric unit. He has a little bit of
trouble in hot weather. You can't run his at low temp and generate smoke when
it's hot. It needs to be close to 200 F to get the smoke pan hot enough.

Good luck. Smoking is good old fashioned fun. Gather lots of information and
be ready to make changes to make it better if necessary.


----------



## nordrnpyk (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies and emails regarding my question. I have received some really good ideas and have found many others over the last few days of scouring the web. I was curios if any one out there has taken an electric stove and pulled it apart to use the elements and burners for a smoker?


----------

